# Silver Crested AltenburgTrumpeter



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a red check cock paired to a cream bar or yellow bar hen. One of the chicks is silver. No checks, no bars nothing. It also looks like it is going to be crested. Not sure where the crest came from. They are in a box cage she has not been penned with another bird for several months. This is their third round.
Any thoughts about the color or the crest?

Thanks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Crest is a simple recessive so if both parents are carrying it statistically one in four will come out crested.....you just may not have gotten one beofre. I dont' know much about Altenburghs specifically, do they often carry barless (which would also be recessive and both parents would have to carry it.......giving also a one in four (average) chance of being barless. Odd that you never got either and that the hen is definately caged.......else I would think someting else is going on. What other colors did you get from this pair. The cock would have to be split for blue and dilute to give you silver.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I have never seen a crested one. I will have to wait and see how it grows out. The others are a silver check, a couple yellow checks and red check.


----------

